# recherche d'une app ...



## kinkajou11 (7 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour et merci d'avance pour vos réponses ...
Je suis à la recherche d'une app qui pourrait enregistrer une conversation téléphonique interne à mon iPhone : en connaissez-vous une ?
Merci d'avance
Cordialement
JL


----------

